# wooohooo check this out



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

here ya go ...before pics first


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

another before pic


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

uhh only one pic ok now 2, you know you could always post all of the pics in one reply


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

and after pics now !!!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks better, and redecorating, has become quite a trend around here, although never have been big on the fakey floating weed, why dont we try and add all of the picture to ONE reply box insted of puting them in seperate ones


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

more pics


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

and more ! rbp how do i post all pics in one reply


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

hope you enjoy the pics !


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

: easy, you just click on the browse button select the pic you want, hit add attachment, and then repeat. it'll let you put all the pics you want in one reply.







over all the tank does look much better, espically with the addition of thos gold fish heads, nice work.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

lol...i bought 8 goldfish as a treat for the reds as they have never had them before , within 5 minutes they had eaten 4 of them and over night there is only 3 left .....true piranha fury !!! i got bored of having the fake weed so bought all real plants and im happy with it , just gotta find a decent branch in the local forest to add to it then it will be complete.....thanks for the comments


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks good mate. keep adding plants


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks shoe , will try and find some diffrent plants as the lfs has a crap selection , well the wife likes the new look and the fish do as well as they are swimming in and out of the long strands !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The tank looks great. Very nicely done


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks eltwitch , not quite finished yet !! i have been inspired by yorkshires tank ! as im sure a few others have been !!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks great so far. Keep adding plants to that beautiful tank man.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks atlanta , im gonna keep adding more plants , i have never had much luck in keeping plants alive but normally i had the bulb covered over a bit for the p's but the bulb is completely uncovered now , time will tell !


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DamN, thats a Sweet looking Tank!
Question: The plants on the Right side, Are those Fake? Those Weed looking Plants?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That tank looks bloody great









And the plants on the right do look a bit like weed (does it give your reds the munchies):laugh:


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

the plant on the right is fake and luckily the p's havent started to eat it yet ! but im sure they will in time. they have been good so far , had a few good shots of them tearing up the feeders.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

lol....in the pictures there WAS 8 goldfish im down to one now ! once they have gone its back to frozen foods for them


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

great setup and amazing p's the red is really striking...redecorating tanks is great and even better when you can pull of a look like that !!

love it


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKS awesome.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys it makes the effort even more rewarding knowing that you like wot i have done to the tank


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

your tank looks great! I have always been a fan of live plants.. makes your tank look more natural! Great job ---


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice pics


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks again guys for the kind words


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

This is the money shot....great aquascapeing and nice fish.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks killerbee , will be addding more to the tnak in the next couple of weeks to make it more natural .....watch this space


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice - definitely an improvement (although the old set-up looked good too: very simple and stylish)


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks judazzz , im still lookijng for a certain branch to add into the tank , aiming for the same sort of look as yorkshires tank !!


----------

